#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  What are the obvious ways to pitch the best idea on Startup weekends?

## Moana

*Hello, Everyone!

Startup Weekend* is a 54 hour hosted weekend event, whereas groups of business entrepreneurs, innovators, and startup enthusiasts pitch ideas for new startup companies by forming teams!

Can somebody tell me the best definite ways to pitch ideas on stage?

----------

